# Newbury Park, California



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Below is a copy of the file from 911 Pigeon Alert.
Guess this little guy needs a home. If she sends a picture, I'll post it, but it sounds like a regular Blue Bar feral that someone must have hand raised. 

_Pet pigeon - I brought it home from Home Depot. Follows me EVERYWHERE; when I visit my neighbor; follows me there & back home. HATES to be put in a cage or to be left outdoors ALONE. gardens w/ me; sits on my shoulder while I play piano; begs to come indoors. I'm not in the market for a pigeon and am hoping his owner claims him or I can find a new home for this juvenile pigeon._


_Yvette, thank you for reporting this pigeon to us. So, there is no band? Does this appear to be a "regular" pigeon or some sort of fancy bird? It obviously must have belonged to someone. It sounds very very tame. Is there any way that you could send me a picture of the bird? If so, send it to [email protected]
We'll have to see if we can find a home for this little guy. Are you keeping it caged at night by any chance? I would hate for something to happen to this little one. Please let me know. Thank you. Renee_



_Hi Renee... I just checked my junk mailbox and discovered your message!
This pigeon is a nut and a nosy Parker! He gets into any and everything that a human partakes in. 

He stays in my garage at night and is in the house during the day - except - when he follows me around the yard - bathing in irrigation puddles or under a sprinkler... he just discovered the fountain!

I've named him Pierre the Pigeon. I was with my neighbor, a Parisian, when we discovered this nutty pigeon.

Pierre
1. a gray "Regular" pigeon
2. NO leg band 
3. eats a protein pigeon seed mix purchased from the Red Barn
4. has fresh food & water in garage & at his perch in the house 
5. is a proud owner of a perch that I had made for him

I believe the pigeon to be male because he's so active.
I kept Pierre caged in the rabbits' hutch...
However, he rattled the entire cage all night just to get out.
This was VERY unsettling for Gertie and Smudge - including myself.

The first day, I put him in the back patio (where Gertie and Smudge hangout) he begged ALL DAY to come inside.
He finally gave up and went to my neighbor's (my gay Paris neighbor)
He flew inside her home and made himself at home!

I will take a picture of Pierre sometime today.
I'm not ready to let him this morning (he is very demanding)
He flew into a paint can AND walked in paint primer yesterday.
He's a little messy right now.

I also have a Siamese mix and they get along(because Lucy is so cool)
Pierre has made my collection of little living beings, become a menagerie! I very much would like to find the perfect home for my little friend.
Yvette_

_Yvette, you paint quite the picture of Pierre. Sounds like a real character. Are you SURE you don't want to keep him? I will post on a message board that I'm a member of and see if any members are near by and would be interested in Pierre. I'll let you know what I find out. Renee
PS: Who is Gertie and Smudge?_


_I don't want to deal w/ the poop... and I have a renter who is from Hyderabad, India. He and my neighbor from Paris, have European/Asian experience w/ pigeons = lots of poop!

He doesn't leave me alone for a moment in the day...
I'm surprised that he isn't making noise to come in this morning.

Gertie and Smudge are my Holland Lop & Lop/Up ear rabbits.

It's time to say good morning to Pierre!

This feisty pigeon comes with a very sturdy perch and 50lbs of protein pigeon mix. ;0)

Thanks for your support.
Yvette_


_Ok. I understand............I'll see who I can find. They do make birdie "diapers".............
Renee_


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

I live and work about 10 minutes from Newbury Park and have room in a large outdoor aviary if this bird still needs a home. Leave a message or PM here or let me know how I can contact the lady who is caring for him. (I was at that Home Depot today!)


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

FYI...I've spoken to the rescuer and will be retrieving the bird, Pierre, from her Saturday AM. I think she's become a fan of pigeons, though not quite ready to have one forever...!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

kippermom said:


> FYI...I've spoken to the rescuer and will be retrieving the bird, Pierre, from her Saturday AM. I think she's become a fan of pigeons, though not quite ready to have one forever...!


That's great news. As much as she went on and on about this pigeon, I was really surprised that she wasn't interested in keeping it. It sounds like a real sweetie.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks, Kippermom! I was thinking about you when I saw the post about this bird yesterday. Thank you so much for adopting it! Pictures, please .. when you can  

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Well I retrieved Pierre from the kind woman who took him in and he IS a character. He walked into her house, perched on my shoulder and generally followed her around wherever she went. Seemed like he thought she was his mom or his mate. I asked her if she was sure she did not want to keep him and suggested diapers etc. but when I described where I intended to keep him with a loft full of other pigeons including some young unattached females she decided Pierre would be happier with his own pigeon family. She took pix and asked if she could come visit him! He is a very pretty blue bar, I think, with good poops, clear eyes and ceres , nice feathers...makes ya' wonder where he came from. But he's here now and we're happy to have him join the family.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thank you again. Sure wish they could talk (sometimes)........LOL, not ALL the time. I'm glad he's happy now. You know I picked up a couple of birds from a lady here a few weeks ago. Two of them were feral. While one was very skittish, one little guy was a real talker. NO fear of humans at all. Mary Ann has him now. It was sort of funny the extreme difference in the two birds. They do all have thier own personalities, that's for sure.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I'm so glad you were able to help him, Kippermom. Sounds to me like someone hand-raised him and then released him. I hope he'll be a big hit with the ladies in your loft.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

What a great "happy ending" story  Please do post pictures when you can. I loved all the visual descriptions - sounds like a fun bird


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Pierre is eating drinking and has healthy looking poop..he is showing more interest in the other birds and acting less dependant on humans...which is sad in a way, but probably better for him. His "finder" wanted him to have a spouse and raise a family and be a bird...and to be able to do so in an aviary setting where he will always be safe from predators etc. was attractive to her. He is still very friendly but I think as he gets introduced to the flock, he'll enjoy being a bird. I was concerned for his safety before because he was not enclosed and was too almost approachable by people and even the family cat. I'll post pix soon.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It's probably best for him to learn to be a pigeon. I've always wrestled with this with my "pet" pigeons. But I'm happy to say that of the several pigeons I've had that were bonded to humans and spent time living in our house, all remained friendly after they integrated into the loft. My friendliest pigeons have been hens but I do have one cock, a little fantail given to me by a friend, that lived in the house for months. To this day he is friendly and will let me pick him up and pet him when I'm in the aviary. He's had a couple different mates and even helped raise foster babies, but he remembers our friendship.


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

*update on Pierre*

Pierre continues to fit right in...but today the "rescuer" called me and asked to visit him in my loft. When we walked in he hopped from perch to perch toward us and within 5 minutes was sitting on her head again, grooming her hair! I asked again if she wanted to have him as a pet since they are clearly bonded but she was very satisfied for him to remain with my flock and start his own family with his own kind. She still retains continued visitation rights! I am retriving 5 pigeons on Sunday from another rmember here and hopefully Pierre's future mate is among them!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a happy update, Kippermom! Way to go, Pierre! Thank you so very much for all your help with birds in need of a home!

Terry


----------

